# Kochbuch heimische Arten



## patricka1982 (28. August 2012)

Hallo,

mich würde Interessieren was Ihr davon haltet ein Kochbuch zu schreiben, was insbesondere auf die öffentlich unbekannteren Arten eingeht wie z.B. Rotaugen (klein bis groß) Döbel Graskarpfen etc...Von Küche über Grill bis hin zum Räuchern...Vielleicht auch mit gewissen Vorurteilen über Geschmack und Lebensweise des entsprechenden Fisches durch nichtwissen aufräumt!

Ich meine ich habe bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht da ich vielleicht nicht der zimperlichste bin wenn es um Gräten etc. geht...Als Beispiel Rotaugen geräuchert wie Sprotten...aber einige wie ich gelesen haben nehmen sich auch Brassen (z.B. getrocknet) und Döbel sauer eingelegt etc an...So auch ich und bestimmt noch viele mehr...Nur die Ideen fehlen...

Ich habe auch gesehen das es bereits Kochbücher gibt und auch gelesen mit ähnlichen Themen aber meiner Meinung wird viel zu wenig auf unsere Süßwasserbewohner eingegangen und nicht wirklich viele Varianten gezeigt!

Wenn ich aber hier im Forum manchmal lese welche herrlichen Rezepte manche einstellen finde ich es Schade das es der großen Öffentlichkeit verwehrt bleibt!!!

Mich würde ein Eindruck hierrüber freuen! Und falls jemand Interesse hat und ich mit einem solchen Buch anfange, kann er gerne Rezepte vorschlagen und Bildmaterial zur Verfügung stellen!

Grüße

Patrick


----------



## Syntac (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Servus, 

das wäre mal ne coole Sache! 
Gerade aus dem osteuropäischen Raum sollte es doch einiges an Rezepten auch für die "Beifänge" geben. 

VG


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Hallo,

im Prinzip eine gute Idee. Aber erst kürzlich ist ein Buch erschienen, das fast das gleiche Thema abdeckt, nämlich das hier:

http://www.amazon.de/Fische-aus-heimischen-Seen-Fl%C3%BCssen/dp/3440126870/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343913480&sr=8-1-fkmr1#reader_3440126870


Und ob es dann noch einen Markt für ein weiteres Buch mit ähnlichem Inhalt gibt, das ist die Frage. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## patricka1982 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Danke für die Info...das kenn ich noch garnicht und der Titel wäre ja schon fast von mir geklaut wenn ich mir das so ansehe...
Lustig eigentlich...na da werd ich mal reinschauen ob das dem entspricht was ich mir vorstelle!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Da gibt es noch mehr Kochbücher in denn auch Rezepte von Weißfischen,Aiteln.....stehen !


----------



## patricka1982 (28. August 2012)

Mir geht ja nicht umbedingt nur um Rezepte...es geht darum das mal alles in einem Buch steht...nicht eins zum räuchern eins zum kochen eins zum grillen sondern eins was alles beinhaltet...aber trotzdem Danke für die ehrlichen Meinungen...


----------



## Wegberger (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Hallo,

gibt es denn auch schon ein Kochbuch von Angler ...? 

Hat doch Charme: 



Tip`s zum Fangen
Tip's zur Verarbeitung
Rezepte zum Kochen, Räuchern & Co.
LG
Wegberger


----------



## patricka1982 (28. August 2012)

Um es kurz auf zu zeigen.zuerst sollten die Fische thematisiert werden und mit Gerüchten von wegen Schlammfresser etc. Aufgeräumt werden...zugleich persönliche Meinungen bzgl. Geschmack zu den genannten Fischen...im Verlauf die Verarbeitung wie filetieren quasi wie auch in andern Büchern nur intensiv auf die entsprechende Fischart wie zum Beispiel das manche Barsch mit einem Reibeisen Schuppen statt mit der stumpfen Messerkante wie bei andern Fischen...oder das beim Karpfen die Kiemen beim ausnehmen wichtig sind da jene unangenehme Geschmacksnoten abgeben wobei die meisten bei Forellen die Kiemen inne lassen...

Auf diese Art soll das Buch geschrieben sein...

Gerichte und Rezepte hat jeder aber gerade Nichtfischer haben zu 99% keinerlei Bezug zu vernünftigen ganzen frischen Fischen und deren Handhabe...

Natürlich sollen jene auch nicht fehlen sonst wäre es ja auch kein Kochbuch...


----------



## Raubwels (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Hi,
das Kochbuch was erschienen ist werde ich mir auch die Tage holen, da ich ja ein reiner Kochtopfangler bin.
Und wenn man weiß wie man diverse Arten schmackhaft zubereiten kann, dann wird sich die Zielfischbrandbreite erweitern. Nicht immer nur Forelle, Hecht, Barsch und Zander.

Die Idee mit dem Kochbuch vom Fang bis in den Ofen finde ich super!:vik::vik:

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Oh ja - mit Tipps wie man unterschiedliche Fischarten filetiert / vorbereitet und welche "exotischen" Zubereitungsformen es evtl. gibt.
Beispiel :
Es kennt ausserhalb der Anglerszene kaum jemand geräucherten Karpfen - aber ich kenne niemanden der ihn kennt und noch "Karpfen blau" bevorzugen würde, die wahrscheinlich verbreitetste Zubereitungsart.


----------



## patricka1982 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

So wars gemeint! Und Karpfen geräuchert ist schon fast Göttlich ebenso wie Döbel und Rotaugen!!! Und wieviel kennen bzw. essen Sie...kaum einer...Ändern kann sich das aber nur wenn der Bezug zum eigentlich Fisch sich ändert...aber wenn jemand hört der Fisch schmeckt nach Schlamm weil es ein Grundbewohner ist oder bekommt angst vor den Grätenwarnungen, wird er diesen auch nicht anrühren, erging mir ja vor meinem Anglerdasein genauso...damit möchte ich aber aus Überzeugung aufräumen...Jetzt gibt es z.B. bei uns gerade Karpfen in allen Variationen (eingelegt, als Fischstäbchen oder Frikadellen, geräuchert und getrocknet) und meiner Meinung nach alle ein Genuss auch für meine Familie...selbst unsere Jüngste mit knapp 3 Jahren liebt Karpfenfrikadellen...Meine Frau ist Fisch ungern wegen Gräten aber die Frikadellen sind der Renner trotz der vielen Vorurteile...aber man sieht die richtige Zubereitung bringt es an den Mensch...aber unabhängig davon welches Buch geht auf alles in allem ein...ich persönlich hab noch keins gefunden...besonders Aufschlüsselungen von Vorurteilen,die Trocken- und Beizmethoden sind nur vereinzelt und sehr Rar beschrieben...


Grüße

Patrick


----------



## daci7 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Hier gabs doch mal ein ähnliches Projekt 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228748


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*



patricka1982 schrieb:


> So wars gemeint! Und Karpfen geräuchert ist schon fast Göttlich ...selbst unsere Jüngste mit knapp 3 Jahren liebt Karpfenfrikadellen........
> Grüße
> 
> Patrick



Na , dann mach die Frikadellen mal aus geräucherten Karpfen ;-))


----------



## patricka1982 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

jo das wäre bestimmt auch mal was...


----------



## patricka1982 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hier gabs doch mal ein ähnliches Projekt


 


das ist Möglich nur war bzw. ist das mehr oder minder eine Rezeptesammlung ohne eigene Gedanken ohne Aufklärung ohne Handhabe...die Rezepte hier sollen nicht nach Art " Karpfen blau" oder "Barsch Müllerin" abgegeben werden sondern eher ein praktisches und Fachliches Wissen unterbreiten für jede Art speziell...Was spricht z.B. gegen einfache Frikadellen um einen Grätenausdemweggeher einen Karpfen zu präsentieren bei dem er nie um Gräten Angst haben muss ohne das er vorher einen Lehrgang im entgräten gemacht hat oder vielleicht die hälfte des Karpfen an Abschnitten zu verlieren...

Zumal ich das in Eigenregie mache und nicht davon abhängig bin das mir jemand hilft! Daher nur die Meinungsanfrage im Allgemeinen...Mir fehlen bisher nur Bilder zu meinen Ideen da ich bisher auch noch nicht jeden Fisch gefangen habe der auf meiner Liste steht...Überwiegend kommt das jedoch alles aus unserem Vereinsleben...Sollte jedoch jemand Lust haben kann er gerne mitwirken und Fotos zur Verfügung stellen!


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Beispiel :
> Es kennt ausserhalb der Anglerszene kaum jemand geräucherten Karpfen .



Bei uns nennt sich diese Sache Fischerschinken und du bekommst es bei fast jedem Fischer hier in der Nähe!


----------



## Anglero (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*



patricka1982 schrieb:


> ...Gerichte und Rezepte hat jeder aber gerade Nichtfischer haben zu 99% keinerlei Bezug zu vernünftigen ganzen frischen Fischen und deren Handhabe...


 
Hehe, behaupte mal, dass leider viel zu viele Konsumenten überhaupt keinen Bezug zu frischen Lebensmitteln und deren Handhabe haben. Bei Frischfisch wird es dann noch knapper. Bei den von Dir angesprochenen Weißfischen usw. geht's dann wohl Dank der Einführung der Regenbogenforelle in den Promillebereich ;-)...


----------



## Raubwels (31. August 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Hi,
ich habe mir das Buch *Fische aus heimischen Seen & Flüssen* geholt, also dort sind echt nette Gerichte mit Barsch, Rotauge, Schleie, Karpfen und Co. Demnächst werde ich mal einige ausprobieren.|supergri
Übrigens ich habe gesehen das es noch eins gibt http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...in-die-pfanne-von-francis-ray-hoff/detail.jsf das hört sich auch ganz interessant an.

Petri 
Raubwels


----------



## kühkopfangler (1. September 2012)

*AW: Kochbuch heimische Arten*

Hallo, habe mir vom Kosmos Verlag gleich 3 Kochbücher heimischer Fische gekauft:

Fische aus heimischen Seen & Flüssen
Fischküche für Angler (heimische Fische lecker zubereiten)
Frische Fische Das Kochbuch für Angler

Gruß Holger


----------



## patricka1982 (1. September 2012)

Ist ja alles gut und schön aber das sind drei warum nicht eins...ich werde mir mal mein Buch erwirtschaften und bin mal auf die Resonanz gespannt...Leseprobe gibt es wenn alles klappt wie ich mir das  vorstelle in einem Jahr hier...vielleicht gibt es es dann auch ganz umsonst je nach dem...ist ja ein beiläufiges Hobby...


----------

